# sloth



## daren richards (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi all im looking to buy a sloth i do have lots of animal knowledge i have lots of reptiles 2 monkeys and looking to add a sloth to my zoo so before i get negative replies i do know what im doing and how to care for them 
so looking to see if anyone knows of a breeder in the uk or any for sale 
many thanks daren


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

daren richards said:


> Hi all im looking to buy a sloth i do have lots of animal knowledge i have lots of reptiles 2 monkeys and looking to add a sloth to my zoo so before i get negative replies i do know what im doing and how to care for them
> so looking to see if anyone knows of a breeder in the uk or any for sale
> many thanks daren


Hi daren,

What sort of monkeys are you keeping?
What species are you after and what size is the enclosure you plan to keep them in and how have you gone about it? Have you already got a diet plan put together? They're insanely expensive to buy and keep healthy too.
Sloths are almost never seen privately and there's not all that many in zoos but I know of a few people who have kept them. 
They seem really prone to diet related issues and dental problems (which may or may not be related to dietary insufficiencies). 

Obviously given how poorly they breed in captivity, you'd likely be looking at wild caught animals. And that is a whole other ethical minefield.... there's good reason for them almost never being kept and personally, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole for that reason alone (even aside from the complexity of their care).


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Twiglet said:


> Hi daren,
> 
> What sort of monkeys are you keeping?
> What species are you after and what size is the enclosure you plan to keep them in and how have you gone about it? Have you already got a diet plan put together? They're insanely expensive to buy and keep healthy too.
> ...


Personally i find it odd that someone is asking for breeders of sloths in the uk on here, Especially as the op states they know what there doing and want to add them to their "zoo". Just because someone keeps "monkeys " does not make them qualified to keep such a specislist animal. I think you have zero chance of finding a private individual who is breeding sloths in the uk or has any for sale and no zoo is going to sell one to a private individual. If the o.p has a bona fide zoo then why ask for help on a predominately reptile forum instead of contacting other uk/european zoos. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

daren richards said:


> Hi all im looking to buy a sloth i do have lots of animal knowledge i have lots of reptiles 2 monkeys and looking to add a sloth to my zoo so before i get negative replies i do know what im doing and how to care for them
> 
> so looking to see if anyone knows of a breeder in the uk or any for sale
> 
> many thanks daren




If there are any breeders they are being ' very slow to come forward ' !

Sorry , couldn't resist it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Zinc; I'm sure the OP's hanging on for an answer.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

el Snappo said:


> Zinc; I'm sure the OP's hanging on for an answer.


Is that with two or three toes? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

You lot are so funny:whistling2:.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I consider myself extremely lucky to have been inside a private enclosure with a three toed sloth.
Had to be the most gentle and unusual large mammal i have had the privalige to be close to. The fur is quite coarse i found too.
However, before the OP gets excited, this was not a permanent home, just a stop over while being moved from one zoo to another.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I consider myself extremely lucky to have been inside a private enclosure with a three toed sloth.
> Had to be the most gentle and unusual large mammal i have had the privalige to be close to. The fur is quite coarse i found too.
> However, before the OP gets excited, this was not a permanent home, just a stop over while being moved from one zoo to another.


They feel like dirty brillo pads 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Twiglet said:


> They feel like dirty brillo pads
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That's the best description ever!!


----------

